# Late Brisket Start!!!  UGH



## LarryWolfe (Apr 8, 2006)

Just trimeed and separated a 12 1/2 packer.  This time I had plenty of Wolfe Rub!  I gotta really late start on this bad boy so it'll probably be a long night.  No biggie, it's not for me anyways and I have a 30 pack + half of a case of beer so no worries here.  I figured after I trimmed and separated the flat weighed around 7 lbs, so I'm hoping for around a 7 hour cook in a perfect world, probably more like 9 or 10.  10 for the point for sure.  It's cold rainy and windy here.  I have 6 chickens to cook tomorrow, was gonna do them today but decided NO!  4 will be for pulled chicken, 1 is for just smoked chicken and the other one is for our dinner and will be roadside chicken!  Haven't had Roadside Chicken in a long time!


----------



## Finney (Apr 8, 2006)

Thats a good price on that 'packer'.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 8, 2006)

Damn a 30 pack plus 12 more, that must of cost you $10.00.
 What is roadside chicken?
Good luck with the brisket :!:


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 8, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> Thats a good price on that 'packer'.



That's why I drove 130 miles round trip to get them.  Bought several this time, will probably get a case next time.



			
				Puff said:
			
		

> Damn a 30 pack plus 12 more, that must of cost you $10.00.
> What is roadside chicken?
> Good luck with the brisket :!:



Here's the 

*Roadside Chicken* recipe.  The only thing I do differently is use Apple Cider Vinegar and black pepper.  This stuff is awesome, I highly recommend anyone who hasn't tried it to do so.


----------



## Finney (Apr 8, 2006)

No grilling for me now... it's raining way too hard.  



I need beer. :-X   Damn this rain.  :-X 








 8-[ _Got Scotch._ 8-[


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 8, 2006)

Finney said:
			
		

> No grilling for me now... it's raining way too hard.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Puff got beer :grin:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 8, 2006)

Puff said:
			
		

> Finney said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good Luck Larry... How come your butt ain't online and in the chat room? LOSER!

Puff... no one cares.. OK?  :grin:


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 8, 2006)

ScottyDaQ said:
			
		

> Puff said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Finney probably does :!:


----------



## Finney (Apr 8, 2006)

He's chating.... you should too.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 8, 2006)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> Larry, did you pass out?   #-o  [-X
> 
> Great looking pics there Grump, Thanks for sharing them.    =D>



Nope, briskets at 165* and I'm at drun........ the k is right around the corner.


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 9, 2006)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="Bryan S":152nhjau]Larry, did you pass out?   #-o  [-X
> 
> Great looking pics there Grump, Thanks for sharing them.    =D>



Nope, briskets at 165* and I'm at drun........ the k is right around the corner.[/quote:152nhjau]
And????? 8-[


----------



## Cliff H. (Apr 9, 2006)

Mrgrumpyn Sir,
     I noticed a Lowe's delivery truck in one of your pic's.  I work at Lowe's and have had a dream  of a Lowe's cooking team.  In my dream Lowe's paid me lots of $$$$ to cook bbq and drink beer.  I was wondering if Lowe's was some how part of this event ?


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 9, 2006)

lol!  I think most of us have had a similar dream.


----------



## Finney (Apr 9, 2006)

Yep.

Larry had the flat off at aroud 11:00 and went to bed. :!:   I only know this because several us were in the chat room last night.  Don't know about the point.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 9, 2006)

The flat and point finished fine last night.  They didn't get the rest I wanted them to and went in the fridge after a bit to cool down.  I gotta get some chicken going here soon and then I'll slice and chop and take pic's.


----------



## The Missing Link (Apr 9, 2006)

larry howed everything turn out was it a long night? I look forword to the finished picture.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 9, 2006)

I'll be slicing it in a bit Link.  I've gotten really busy round this house.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 9, 2006)

Here's the finished pic's.  Flats sliced and the points chopped.


----------



## Finney (Apr 9, 2006)

Looks good, wish I had some of that chopped point right now.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 9, 2006)

Bryan S said:
			
		

> The drunken brisket looks good Buddy.  =D>



It was indeed a drunken brisket.  I think the roadside chicken today is gonna be drunken as well!


----------



## Puff1 (Apr 9, 2006)

Good lookin' stuff bro :!:


----------



## The Missing Link (Apr 9, 2006)

larry everything looks good.


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 9, 2006)

I love brisket. Gonna have to do one as soon as I empty out the freezer.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 9, 2006)

Man O Man!
gimme sum o dat right der!


----------

